# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Продолжение  от  aigul (Елены Радьковой)

## aigul

Вот продолжаю свою темку "Ну попробую и я стихи"




*Разбужу тебя нежно*

1.Не знаю, за что полюбила рассветы?
 В них сонное солнце небо целует.
 Так ласково, тихо, совсем незаметно,
 Тебе подарю это утро.

 Но ты догадайся сам
 О чём хотят сказать мои глаза,
 Что ищут, улетая облака?
 Прошу догадайся сам.

 Припев:
 Разбужу тебя нежно
 Вздохом ласковым ветра.
 Знай, не шучу,
 Когда говорю «Люблю!»

 Разбужу тебя нежно
 Вздохом ласковым ветра.
 Сказать хочу:
 «Всё сильнее тебя люблю!»

 2.Сама рисовала твой образ из света,
 Придумала каждое наше мгновенье.
 Такое безумие время не лечит.
 Продлиться пусть миг, где мы вместе.

 Но ты догадайся сам
 О чём хотят сказать мои глаза,
 Что ищут, улетая облака?
 Прошу догадайся сам.




*Зима  откуда эти слёзы?*

Зима, зима, откуда эти слёзы,
 Что превращаются в февральскую капель?
 Ещё не скоро всё вокруг проснётся
 И не одна ещё вдруг взбесится метель…

 Ты снова призовёшь к себе морозы,
 Боязнь презрев перед дыханием весны.
 Минут последних не жалея у порога,
 Не попрощавшись лёд оставишь тишины.

 Уйдёшь в молчанье, дверью хлопнув громко,
 Небрежно бросишь след от снежного крыла.
 Сквозь вьюжный смех пронзительный и звонкий
 Не скажешь слов: «Любила, как могла…»

 Зима, зима, откуда эти слёзы,
 Что превращаются в февральскую капель?
 Ещё не скоро всё вокруг проснётся…
 А снег опять танцует нам «Жизель»






*Не думать о тебе мне не позволит ночь*

Не думать о тебе мне не позволит ночь,
 Подсыплет непокой в мои воспоминанья.
 Как слушать пустоту, не падая на дно?
 А если рядом ты… Могу ли не позвать я ?

 Зигзагом стук внутри, зигзагом мыслей ком
 В подлунной темноте прокатится безвольно.
 Проваливаясь в сон, я чувствую: никто
 Не тронет губ моих, целуя осторожно…

 Как падая в туман, нарисовать лицо?
 Хочу, но не могу, цепляясь за мгновенья…
 Лишь медленно плыву в манящее ничто,
 Теряя навсегда поломанные звенья…

----------


## PAN

*aigul*,  :Ok: 

С новосельем... :Vishenka 19:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, ага с новым домом)))))! :Yes4:

----------


## tamara rabe

:Connie 34:  С ВЕСЕННИМ ВДОХНОВЕНИЕМ!

----------


## aigul

1.Разливался по крышам рассвет,
За окном просыпается день.
Так боюсь, что надежды уж нет
И теряю твой образ во сне.

Припев:
Сильнее сердце стучит
От того, что в моих руках
Тихо бьётся дыханье любви
Навсегда, навсегда, навсегда…

Сильнее сердце стучит
От того, что горят  небеса
Тихо бьётся дыханье любви…
Ты со мной навсегда… Навсегда!

2.Ты причудливый мой звездопад,
Что рассыпала ночь уходя.
И движенье теней у окна
Опьяняет, желая огня.

----------


## aigul

*tamara rabe*, спасибо большое )

----------


## aigul

Иссиня розовым рассветом
Погаснут взгляды фонарей.
Ложатся тени талым снегом
Под ноги сонных тополей…

И между грубыми домами
Дорога открывает даль,
Где нисходящими кругами
Укроет небо магистраль.

Вся эта дрожь и этот воздух
Кричит, наполненный весной,
Такой сияющей свободой
И награждает слепотой.

Слепым желаньем не заметить
Дорожной грязи, серых стен…
Прохлады робко дуновенье
На миг поднявшейся с колен.
…………………………………..
С восходом ветры присмирели
Приход учуяв перемен…
И незатейливые трели 
Слышны у старых серых стен…

----------


## PAN

> И незатейливые трели


Да... :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,  :Blush2:  а этот твой смайлик мне всех дороже  :Yes4:

----------


## aigul

Просто лавочка….
 -----------Холодно…
 ---------------------------Мокрая…
Здесь когда-то  сидел он,
А теперь тут тоска одинокая,
Брошен взгляд её в темень окон.


Молча ждал её…
________________Поздно…
______________________Уехала…
За стеклом не горит свет.
Эти улицы стали вдруг тесными…
У разлуки так много примет.


Например, тишина,
______________Там,  за шторами,
Да ещё разобиженный двор…
Эпилог у короткой истории:
«Здесь когда-то сидел он…»


Старый сквер и она…
 ________________Возвращается.
Снова льёт , как тогда, дождь,
И на лавочке «примечание»
Нацарапано «Жду. Он»…

----------


## aigul

1.Зачем по ночам звонить
И тихо дышать в телефонную трубку?
Сейчас разорву эту нить.
Молчание просто глупо.

Я помню тот томный взгляд,
Но ты не успела, охотиться поздно.
А если добыча моя,
Забрать  её будет сложно!

Припев:
Отвали и запомни: он мой,
Что таких просто так не теряют!
Ты горела, в глазах твоих зной,
Но он любит меня, точно знаю!

Отвали и запомни: он мой!
Ты старательно путала карты.
Я на вызов отвечу войной.
Проиграешь! Я очень  азартна.

2. Мне с ним в тишине тепло,
Не нужно историй и сладких романов.
Ждала, что ударит гром.
Растаяла ты туманом.

Поверь, я летела вниз,
Искала, и время тянулось так долго.
Уйди с моего пути!
Забрать его будет сложно!

----------


## aigul

1.Не жалей, что когда-то оставил  камни
И  ушел на голос звезды.
Из руин не воскрес чудо-город странный,
Позади капкан пустоты.

Ночь скрывает лохмотья, что порваны ветром.
Обнажает всю правду  день.
Кто-то мчится на зов, презирая запреты,
Кто-то тихо живет во мгле.

Припев:
Беги по осколкам неба,
Не чувствуя острых граней.
Стынет кровь, но помни где-то
Закончится поле брани.

Беги по осколкам неба,
Пусть режут они и ранят.
Тоска облаков безбрежна,
Они не обманут.

2. На губах запах пыли, обида  скрежет,
Но не смей, слабея, упасть.
Ты же знаешь, горячее солнце небрежно
После ночи расколет даль.

Может прокляты богом людские заветы,
А звезда – лишь призрак мечты…
Вновь угаснет она, обречённая вечно
Воскресать у далёкой черты.

----------


## tamara rabe

Леночка, никак не могу отделаться от мысли, что твои стихи намного старше тебя...  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*tamara rabe*, нууууу это только кажется) Спасибо ) Хотя хотелось бы чтобы стихи были старше. Это значит зрелость в поэзии.

Спасибо ещё раз!

----------


## aigul

Движением привычным пыль с зеркала смахну
И кажется, что там всё по-другому:
Размытый свет не дразнит поутру
А комната вдруг станет незнакомой.

Так хочется проникнуть в холодное стекло,
Коснуться отражений… Насладиться
Потоком безразличных облаков,
В обратную плывущих вереницей.

Быть может я лишь образ, заблудший в зеркалах,
Рисованный лучами  зазеркалья.
Всего один неосторожный шаг
Меня перенесёт в реальность.

И лишь один неосторожный шаг
Изменит мысли, чувства и желанья…
Как точно повторяет жест она,
Живущая за гранью осязанья.

----------


## PAN

> Потоком безразличных облаков,
> В обратную плывущих вереницей.


 :Yes4: ...

----------


## aigul

У каждого война своя,
У каждого свои руины,
Прорезанная колея,
Следы, потери и  причины.

Идешь, а может быть, прошёл,
Но всё, что было, станет точкой.
Сойдутся дни в тугой пучок,
Он взрывом жизни станет мощным

Сметая ветхости налёт
И очищая душу ветром,
Начнётся нулевой отсчёт.
Зловонье страха в миг развеет.

У каждого война своя,
У каждого свои руины…
Затерянная колея-
Нет поворота, есть причины…

----------


## aigul

1.Мне бы стать рекой широкою,
Среди тихих круч бежать
И затокою глубокою
Утолить твою печаль.

Там раскинуть ласку берегом
С нежной, шёлковой травой.
Только полем я заснеженным 
Обернулась той зимой.


Припев:
Скроюсь за туманами.
Не тревожь и не зови.
За тоску нежданную
Душу не кори.

Одиноким омутом
Обернутся дни  мои.
Отдана другому я…
Ты меня прости. 


2. Не беги за белым облаком,
С ветром венчано оно.
Небо гневается грозами,
Нам быть вместе не дано.

Смыть не смогут волны быстрые
След берёзовой слезы.
Видишь, сердце моё высохло
От нелюбой мне судьбы.

----------


## aigul

1.Тысячи глаз, тысячи лиц,
А в зале кружит тишина.
Им не понять , что в моей крови
Тепло забрала зима.

Несколько нот, несколько фраз,
Покажется, что не живу.
Мне бы увидеть на миг глаза,
Понять… для тебя пою

Припев:
Буду звучать!
Если ты меня ждёшь.
Не долго тогда
Небеса были с нами!

Буду звучать,
Если ты позовёшь.
Безумно искать 
Наше солнце глазами.

2.Может любовь, может болезнь…
Сквозь крик разучилась дышать.
Чувствовать свет, делать шаг, гореть
Должна я теперь одна.

Сцена-обрыв, сцена-полёт...
Взорвётся опять тишина.
Думала сон, ждала, что пройдёт…
Зима - не моя вина

----------


## aigul

Так легко летают только птицы,
Расправляя крылья в  облаках.
Им не нужно истово молиться,
Пальцы преломляя на руках.

Им не нужно падая бояться,
Что судьба останется глухой
К жертвам и ненужным клятвам
И заставит доживать ползком.

Научите жить, летать без страха,
Не бояться выжженных небес,
Разорвать бессовестно и нагло
Магистраль несбывшихся надежд.

В этой бездне вольны только птицы…
Безразлично выше или вниз,
Что, не пряча  взгляда, из бойницы
Направляет  выстрел рок на них.

----------


## aigul

1.Застыло молчание между строчками…
В окне моя тень одна.
Пытаюсь сказать, но мне многоточия 
Допишут обрывки фраз.

Надеюсь, простишь за это признание,
Замёрзшее на губах,
Но мне без тебя будет легче справиться,
Забыть, что тобой больна.

Припев:
А день будет ярким…
За, что же распята
Сгорает любовь в небесах!

Но после
Безумная горечь
На выжженных ложью,
Зовущих тебя губах…

2. Слова и мгновения- цепь случайностей…
Ладоней не разомкнуть.
Минуты прощаний и мне останутся
Следы от горячих рук.

Пустыми глазницами одиночество
Смотрело сквозь окна в ночь.
Застыло молчание между строчками
Его дорисует дождь.

----------


## aigul

1.На грани риск , но ты будешь любовь искать.
 Пойдёшь ва-банк, я сдаюсь… Это лишь игра.
 Препятствий нет и по нотам идёт спектакль.
 Снова брошенный вызов вижу в глазах

 Я в твой бокал подмешал каплю нежных слов.
 Пусть нереальность страстей зажигает ночь.
 Холодный взгляд, тихий вздох-это сильный ход.
 Смело брошенный вызов - сыграна роль.

 Отпусти сердце!
 Улетаем…
 Отпусти сердце!
 Выше звёзд…

 Прикоснись к небу
 Лёд тает…
 Прикоснись к небу
 Выше звёзд…

 Припев:
 Дыхание стоп! Как во сне…
 Оставишь со мной ночи тень.
 Останься со мной! Ты неба край..
 Дыхание стоп! Мой призрачный рай
 Дыхание стоп Ты просто ночи тень
 Летим с тобою в даль!

 2. Ты продолжаешь наивно с огнём играть.
 Не остановишь безумный наш ураган.
 Уже шепчу «Мы с тобой словно два крыла…»
 Смело брошенный вызов- это судьба!

 Отпусти сердце!
 Улетаем…
 Отпусти сердце!
 Выше звёзд…

 Прикоснись к небу
 Лёд тает…
 Прикоснись к небу
 Выше звёзд…

----------


## PAN

*aigul*, ты знаешь, что я здесь... и жду стихов... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш, спасибо! Ну ты же знаешь, что будут и стихи . :Yes4:

----------


## Валерьевна

> У каждого война своя,
> У каждого свои руины,


 :Ok: 
/цветочек вставлять не хочет, передаю на словах - Здорово!/

----------


## aigul

Окрашенный медью рассвет
Уже ничего не изменит…
Когда вы тонули во мгле
Мечтал ты о самосожженьи.

Просил побыстрей долететь.
Куда только… В ад или к богу?
И падал пылающий крест,
Золу ей бросая под ноги.

Остатки души на губах,
Застывшие каплями крови.
Она выпьет чувства до дна
И пульс остановит без боли.

Однажды шагнув в темноту,
Зовет и кричит ненасытно.
Приняв её жажду, забудь,
Беги пока сердце закрыто.

Окрашенный медью рассвет
Уже ничего не изменит…
Она оживала во  мгле,
А ты был израненным зверем.

----------


## aigul

1.Я подберу пароль, чтоб знать эту тайну,
Как отогреть одно холодное сердце.
Бродить по лужам в одиночку устала
И видеть небо тёмно-серого цвета.

Ты не из тех, с кем нужно действовать быстро.
Любовь должна быть приготовлена вкусно,
А чувства – это только игры без смысла
И ничего не нужно кроме искусства.

Припев:
Искусство любить, искусство летать,
Искусство жить, искусство ждать…
А глаза мне хотят сказать,
Что
Ты хочешь любить, ты хочешь летать.
я разгадал твой тайный знак,
Что нет больше сил  искать.

2. Смывает дождь следы  потерянных мыслей,
Но мне подсказок неуклюжих не надо.
Давно понятно, ты плохая актриса.
Рисуешь сердце на бумаге помадой.

Ты не из тех, с кем нужно действовать быстро.
Любовь должна быть приготовлена вкусно,
А чувства – это только игры без смысла
И ничего не нужно кроме искусства.

----------


## aigul

1.Немов  пісок крізь пальці дні
В них все одно  тепла  немає.
А за вікном лише вогні,
Що десь за хмарою згасають.

Червона лінія - то край  
Болючих слів, а не кохання.
Тож більше долю не тримай,
Бо я прийшла сюди востаннє

Приспів

Я запитаю час: коли?
Я запитаю біль: навіщо?
Твій подих всюди, то ж скажи
Провина в чому, в чому грішна?

Я запитаю час: коли?
А біль у відповідь: навіщо?
Твій подих всюди, то ж скажи
Провина в чому, в чому грішна?


2. Закрию очі та втечу
З твого життя, з твого полону.
Знайду я сили і зречусь,
Бо бути разом вже не можна.

Червона лінія-то край…
Та сонця слід на підвіконні.
Ти відчував, піду від чар,
Бо змерзла у твоїх долонях.

----------


## aigul

1.Закрывая глаза, ты мечтал о привале,
 Понимал, что возврата из прошлого нет.
 Каждый день вспоминая, что было в начале
 Шел вперёд по обугленной небом траве.

 Воевал ради идолов , сердце сжигая,
 Покоряясь кристальной её чистоте.
 Тяжелее шаги, силы вновь покидают,
 За спиной только псы, нет рассвета нигде.

 Припев:
 Королева идёт под венец,
 Забывая о чести смеясь
 И в болоте её на дне
 Только ложь, обличенная в грязь!

 Королева идёт под венец!
 Продолжает сраженье смеясь…
 Молча прячет она на дне
 Тень надежд обличённую в грязь.


 2.Плачет серое небо у рек каменистых,
 Нарушая молчанье покинутых стен.
 Ты к руинам сквозь годы и скорбь возвратишься,
 Только ради мечты поднимаясь с колен.

----------


## aigul

Дикой степи полотнище
До небесного края раскинулось…
На одинокой звоннице
Бились ветры о колокол крыльями.

Дышит земля горячая …
В пыль разбита она конским топотом.
Приходила беда незрячая,
На плечах ненасытные вороны.

Ждали они побоища,
Неустанно смеясь и каркая.
Кровь на степном полотнище
Проросла сквозь столетия маками.

Полниться поле дикое
Робким шепотом трав, птичьей песнею.
Помнит монголов гиканье
Поседевший ковыль, что за речкою.

Дышит земля горячая,
В пыль разбита она конским топотом.
Приходила беда незрячая,
Только души казачьи не робкие.

----------


## PAN

> Дикое поле


Воооооооттттт....

Умница... :Yes4: 

Исторически чуть не в 100%, но об этом отдельно, ибо казаки по факту и по генотипу изначально тюрки, в т.ч. были и татарские казаки (например на службе королей польских)... а в целом - потомки половцев, т.е. большею частью кыпчаки... и только потом, после крещения, сближены с киевскими и московскими какбыславянами... В последующем же, конечно, самосознание казаков претерпело такие изменения, что уложить в шаблон невозможно...
Но на данный исторический отрезок - именно казаков нужно завуалировать... :Blush2: 

Пишу не в личке именно из-за исторического подтекста... Прости...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш, я писала о нашем диком поле. Рубежное, Лисичанск, Северодонецк , да и большая часть Донецкой области - эта территория называлас "дикое поле" и именно у нас были казачьи стоянки. Ну вот потому так и написала. Кстати ты забыл о запорожских казаках. А  дикое поле наше кто только не топтал! И были ведь и монголы и казаки :Yes4:

----------


## aigul

> самосознание казаков претерпело такие изменения, что уложить в шаблон невозможно...


Вот именно, Паш! Но ведь не робкие  они души то ! И приняло их поле дикое и стало им домом!
Паш, но я поняла  в общем тебе понрвилось?

Вот кстати цитата:"На оборонительных линиях селились служилые люди. Под влиянием растущей опасности от нападений крымских татар здесь в XV столетии сформировалось казачество"

----------


## PAN

> в общем тебе понрвилось?


Очень... :Yes4: 





> Вот кстати цитата:


...))) Это цитаты из советских учебников...  Вопреки именно советскому мнению, казачество сформировалось не для защиты русских земель от татар, а татарами для защиты от русских, и это есть факт, который до революции 17-го года никому не приходило в голову оспаривать... 

Взять хотя бы работы генерала Ригельмана http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87
Это и История, или повествование о Донских казаках
http://ia600404.us.archive.org/4/ite...43097_text.pdf
и «Летописное повествование о Малой России и ее народе и казаках вообще, отколь и из какого народа оные происхождение свое имеют, и по каким случаям они ныне при своих местах обитают, как то: Черкасские или Малороссийские и Запорожские, а от них уже Донские и от сих Яицкие, что ныне Уральские, Гребенские, Сибирские, Волгские, Терские, Некрасовские и пр. казаки, как равно и Слободские полки»
http://litopys.org.ua/rigel/rig.htm

Беглые же мужики из русских губерний - это гораздо позже, во времена бунтов, 17-18 век...




> И были ведь и монголы и казаки


Несомненно... Меня только чуть коснулось сомнение, когда в одном четверостишие прошли монголы, а в следующем казаки - вот и соединились на фоне эмоциональности самого стиха, в общую картину, коей исторически не могло существовать - монголы и казаки в общий отрезок времени... Блин, нееееее... в принципе то как раз могло, но назывались они тогда ишшо не казаками, а бродниками... и это как раз тринадцатый век...))) 
Ну это наверное уже мои тараканы...)))

----------


## Лев

> Ну это наверно мои тараканы...


...залезли в раздумия Паши-РANa...
В иврите есть слово хазак - сильный. Возможно от
этого слова возникло казак(Хазарский каганат)
Также в иврите есть слово кибенимат :Grin:

----------


## LenZ

*aigul*, ты же знаешь, что мне безумно нравится!!! А "Дикое поле" - нет слов!

----------


## aigul

1.Кончиками пальцев прикоснусь
К прошлому, застывшему в бумаге,
Но обрывки скоро унесут
Вихри убегающего счастья

В клочья изорву, а кожу жгут
Тонкие осколки неживые.
Отпустить хочу холодный звук…
Звук закрытой двери, словно выстрел.

Припев:
Ты скажи!
Разве выше любви рай?
Ты молчишь и молчишь вновь…
Я тебя не держу, улетай,
Но оставь мне мою боль!

Ты оставь мне мою боль,
Чтобы снова могла жить,
Ледяной чтоб была моя кровь
Я уже не могла любить!

2. Жаль, слова уже теряют смысл.
Фотографий клееные шрамы…
Это знак потери делит жизнь
И ловлю дыхание губами.

Резкие ответы, дней песок…
Всё в одно мгновение сломалось.
Бездна растекалась за порог,
Нити разрывая между нами.

----------


## aigul

Завяжите мне  глаза повязкой чёрной,
Уведите далеко и оставьте…
По заброшенной тропе, мостам сожжённым
Проползу свой путь одна, но не каясь.

За гордыню отравите жизнь любовью…
Жаль, что в искренность людскую не верю.
Научите принимать её покорно,
Пусть давно она измазана скверной.

А ещё прослыть смешливой и весёлой,
Глуповатой, бесконечно задорной…
Уведите лучше в даль, там осколок
Моей правды за дорогой закопан.

И не нужно сожалеть… Просто молча
Уведите далеко и оставьте.
Только к вам вернуться сердце не хочет,
Не нужна ему фальшивая ласка.

----------


## Лев

> Завяжите мне глаза повязкой чёрной...


Завяжу глаза тебе чёрной повязкой
И поставлю к стене кирпичной.
Крикну криком очень зычным,
Зубными протезами противно лязгая :Grin: 
Не пиши ты стихи чёрные,
Стань ты Мудрости покорною :Smile3: 
Ты ведь знаешь - строгим бываю
И словами тебя расстреляю :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> Завяжите мне глаза


 :Yes4: ...

----------


## aigul

1.Без тебя уплывали дни
Молчаливым песком в часах.
Без тебя зажигались огни
На небесах.

Силуэты людей в окне
Словно тени чужой судьбы.
В эти лица смотрю много лет…
Это не ты…

Припев:
Ты прости долгих сотни  веков,
Сквозь которые шла к тебе.
Через призраки городов
Я летела на яркий свет.
Догоняла всю жизнь мой манящий , далёки свет…

2. Помоги отыскать твой взгляд
Среди масок  совсем чужих,
Что по краю провел меня…
Краю любви

Осыпаются , тают  дни
Молчаливым песком в часах.
Без тебя зажигались огни
На небесах.



Паш, спасибо! А то тут Лев меня уже в угол собрался ставить ))))

----------


## aigul

Воть так испугалась Льва  и опечатку сделала)

----------


## aigul

Уже  река прохладой дышит 
И лазуритовая синь
Бросает росяные брызги
Пугая утра миражи.

А ничего то не осталось
Лишь послевкусие жары.
Так крикнуть хочется, что мало
Мне ощущенья красоты.

Моей душе волна внимая
Вдруг прорисовывает глубь.
Она спокойно утихая,
Даёт лучу пройтись по дну.

Да, только август так способен
Дарить душе такой покой
И только осень так спокойно
Насытит сердце глубиной.

----------


## aigul

Не трогай моё одиночество,
Ты вкус всё равно не поймёшь…
Опять за окном остановятся
Картинки бегущие прочь.

Застынут немыми витринами,
Беззвучностью тёмных домов…
Не мучай их больше причинами,
Позволь мне исчезнуть без слов.


Я просто пропавшая без вести
Для мыслей твоих и для глаз.
Случайно, с  налётом небрежности
Заметишь, что просто ушла.

Огни рассыпаются блёстками…
Всё будто немое кино…
Изрезанная перекрёстками
Дорога ведёт далеко…

----------


## aigul

1.Невже це було прощання…
Вибач, що я не відчула.
То сяйво було останнє,
Але відпустила…Забула.

Підходиш до мене ближче
І кадри летять чорно-білі.
Кохання не буде більше,
Ця містика втратила силу.

Приспів:
Загублена… Не знайдена…
Як вітер не чия.
Не ніжно…Ніжно втрачена
Це я… Це я! (2 рази)

2.Не вір. Вже не буде краще
Зі мною… Та я без тебе.
Так плакало скло неначе
Налякане подихом теплим.

Так сумно було востаннє
Терплю і ховаю очі.
Сумну, але не кохану
Повернеш, якщо захочеш…

----------


## aigul

Размытых акварелей тишина
Излечит мой осенний сплин.
Полутонов правдивая игра
Однообразно красит дни.

Привычностью осенних мизансцен
Сыта уже моя душа…
По обнаженным веткам полутень
Сползёт лениво, не спеша…

Коснётся нежно блекнущей листвы,
Она прошелестит в ответ…
И томный шорох краски растворив
Погасит за окошком свет.

----------


## PAN

> Размытых


Вооооооттттт...

И не пропадай... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Размытых акварелей тишина


Лен.....красиво как! Спасибо  :Smile3:

----------


## aigul

Немелодичный  стук…Дыханье холода….
Оно сорвёт увядший лепесток,
А птичий крик, упавший с провода,
Немилосердно сыпет дрожь.

Её глаза - немое испытание,
Но сколько зим возможно ждать
Чтоб вновь увидеть это наказание
И колдовство отпустит вас?

Из роз, что опадали медленно
Венок сплетали для её души…
Она жалела, а быть может жертвуя
Терпела нежные шипы.

Не дай вам бог узнать  хоть каплю жалости,
Не дай вам бог почувствовать  тоску,
Когда острей желанье каяться,
Что в сердце греешь пустоту…

----------


## aigul

1.Посмотри, как небо разгневано,
 Слышишь, брошены чьи-то крылья…
 Это кто-то сквозь строй, жертвою,
 Подставляет под плеть спину.

 Солнце, больно смотреть на тебя!
 Душа кровоточит и просит огня!

 Припев:
 За час до нас
 Кто-то зажёг звезду…
 Она рождена сгорать,
 Она нам укажет путь!

 За час до нас,
 Чьё-то сердце истлело в пыль,
 Эту пыль соберёт рука…
 Кто-то верил , надеждой жил…

 2. Города холодными лицами
 Встретят снова своих героев,
 Но они уходят безликими,
 Лишая ветер покоя.

 Солнце, больно смотреть на тебя!
 Душа кровоточит и просит огня!


Воть для своих рокеров писала)

----------


## aigul

Не я причина, что у ног твоих
Бессонница холодной, цепкой тенью.
Она лишь призрак, лишь невольный блик,
Ползущий медленно по телу.

Неумолимо заполняет ночь
И  приговор уже без апелляций:
Я тот прохожий, что в подъезд сквозной
Вошёл уйти, не возвращаться.

Нас не спасёт полночный разговор…
Да больше не кому тебя услышать…
Гудков безликий непрерывный стон
Не достучится …   Станет тише.

Поверь, не я твой воспалённый нерв,
Моё ты имя утром не промолвишь,
Не успокоишь дрожь озябших плеч,
Коснувшись снежного покрова.

----------


## aigul

1.Запам’ятати хочу дощ,
Та крізь ті краплі дотик твій,
Як швидко я втрачав тепло,
Як швидко згасло світло, мов сірник…

Я не повірю, що ти прийшла
Бо просто було так холодно.
То мабуть була зима,
Що пестила ніжно долонями.

Приспів:

Сходами
Ішов до тебе по любов,
Ішов до тебе в височінь…
Сходами ти
Сходила…
Так крок за кроком, наче сон.
Закохана у далечінь
Сходила…

2. Я хочу сам вдихнути біль,
Що згасне тільки там де ти.
Скажи навіщо цей двобій
Твоїй, такій нестримній, самоті.

Я не повірю, що ти прийшла
Бо просто було так холодно.
То мабуть була зима,
Що пестила ніжно долонями.

----------


## smychok

Лен, ты хотела послушать...
http://rusfolder.com/34344912

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, Саш, спасибо! Очень понравилось!!!!! Красивая мелодия . Всё очень гармонично! Ты супер!

----------


## Kliakca



----------


## aigul

*Kliakca*, Насть, спасибки огромное за поздравление!

----------


## aigul

1.Неначе так далеко до весни,
А промінь на вікні залишив краплі.
Він танув не від самоти…
Він танув, мріяв та не плакав…

Сніг шепотів мені крізь скло:
«То не сльоза була… Біла любов…»

Приспів:

Не витримав тепла,
Не витримав кохання…
Та нескінченая  вода
Залишилась між нами!

Його зима пішла
Не втримала кохання…
На все життя вона одна
Залишилась між нами…

2.Сміливо білим подихом летів
І близько прижимався, тихо мріяв…
Останнім бути не хотів,
Та на вікні писав  «Не твій я!»

Сніг шепотів мені крізь скло:
«То не сльоза була… Біла любов…»

----------


## aigul

1.За окном искрится снег,
 Вьюга бьётся за порогом…
 Может зря ищу ответ
 Я в глазах твоих холодных.

 Отыскал свою любовь,
 Но её метели прячут.
 Сотни я пройду дорог 
 Чтоб тебя коснуться взглядом.


 Припев :
 Ты моя метелица,
 Королева снежная…
 Верится, не верится
 Любишь ли по-прежнему?

 Ты моя метелица
 Светлая и грешная…
 Верится, не верится,
 Что моя по-прежнему!


 2.Манишь сердце и без слов
 Обернёшься снегопадом,
 То далёкою звездой,
 То озябшей птицей рядом.

 Отыскал свою любовь,
 Но она как лёд хрустальный.
 Сотни я пройду дорог,
 Чтоб найти разгадку тайны.

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, прям в моём духе...нравится!

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, так за чем дело стало?)))))
Игорь, недавно вспоминали тебя и наши песни! Возвращайся в музыку!!!!!  :Oj:  :Yes4:  Ты хе знаешь как я скучаю по твоей музыке :Blush2:

----------


## aigul

Ну вот даже очепятку сделала.

----------


## PAN

Спасибки не работают...
Я здесь, читаю... :Yes4:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш! Спасибо! Я тебе всегда очень рада.

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, жизнь стала как у _Перекати поле_... Сегодня здесь, завтра там...Год гитару не держал в руках, она видать на меня уже обиделась)...Вот прочитал  _Метелицу_ и за ностальгировал) Жаловаться хотя не на что, но музыки не хватает...Будем думать как её разнообразить - жизнь-то свою)... Спасибо за ностальгию!

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Игорь! А гитара действительно имеет свойство обижаться). Наверное пора её приласкать )

----------


## PAN

> Год гитару не держал в руках


Это зря...

----------


## aigul

Мне примерить бы крылья ангела,
Но смогу ли прожить в раю
И не слышать, как тихо падает
Лист увядший в ладонь мою.

Как разбитый асфальт и лавочки
Незаметно укроет снег,
Забелив переулки старые,
Одинокий запрячет след….

Не дышать, не кричать, не чувствовать,
Прям до одури быть святой…
Я согласна лишь жить без устали
И впитать небеса душой…

Мне б до хрипа летать сердечного…
Разве ангелы могут так?
Только мало быть неба четвертью,
До разрыва аорты ждать.

Я согласна на крылья белые
Без боязни  стоять на краю…
И мечтать, как река небесная
Упадёт на ладонь мою.

----------


## PAN

:Yes4: ...

----------


## Лев

> 1.За окном искрится снег,
> Вьюга бьётся за порогом…


Заискрился песней стих,
Вьюги голос не утих... :Smile3:  
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...action=getSvid
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1101573

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, как прекрасно . что не утих! Спасибо за песню!

----------


## aigul

Спокойствие сонное льётся
Пульсирует тень у свечи
И как-то, почти отстраненно,
Молчит…как обычно, молчит…

Дрожит, словно поймана светом,
Пытается вырваться в даль….
Реальность потеряна где-то,
Сознание прячет вуаль…

Подумаешь, как же тоскливо
Пульсирует тень и молчит…
Как мало ей нужно для жизни…
Всего лишь тепло от свечи.


Ночными рисунками улиц,
Фонарными бликами снов
Запутаны разные судьбы,
Уснувших под шорох часов

----------


## Snegik

Очень красиво!!!

----------


## aigul

*Snegik*, спасибо)

----------


## Black Lord

Лен, приятно читать и перечитывать твою тему.
Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## aigul

Свет фонарей смешается с рассветом,
А небо станет словно молоко…
Не раз ловлю себя на мысли этой:
«Я стала забывать твоё окно…»

Но помню только тонкий запах вешний,
Как утро пахнет талою водой,
Как белый остров с запоздалым снегом
Покрылся за ночь молодой травой… .

Так, невзначай, ошмётки ощущений
Напомнит отдалённо дряхлый лист…
Твоё окно - ненужное мгновенье,
Такое утро – это дышит жизнь.

----------


## PAN

> Спокойствие


 :Yes4: ... Прям на сердце...



> Свет фонарей


Так и хочется спросить - Лена, у тебя все окейно???

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш, спасибо) Всё окейно! 
А "свет фонарей..." появился когда я гуляла с собакой. Я обратила внимание , что очень красиво фонари сливаются с утренним светом). Потом поймала себя на мысли, что мне эта картина, этот запах сырой весенней земли напоминает один кусочек моей жизни. Паш, а гуляю я как раз мимо дома одного человечка... Как раз именно эпизоды связанные с ним мне этот рассвет и напомнил. Я попыталась вспомнить его окно, но ,представь себе, не смогла. Я просто поняла, что ведь кроме огрызков , эпизодов , у меня больше ничего к нему не осталось . И что я даже не могу вспомнить где же его окно (что , кстати меня абсолютно не огорчило). Вот так)) Романтичная история.

----------


## PAN

> Романтичная история.


 :Ok: ...

----------


## aigul

Жизни фрагменты полны силуэтами…
Ищешь в глазах своё отражение.
Ищешь напрасно, поиски тщетные…
Вновь неприятие, вновь отторжение.

Цепь - не поддержка, а в спину дыхание.
Не удержался – звенья разорваны,
Связка крепка до первой опасности…
Шаг  на канат, дальше соло над пропастью.

К цели приходят, увы, в одиночестве,
Шепот  вдогонку… Взгляд… не отступишься…
Страшно идти, но не остановишься, 
Ищешь прекрасное в нищенском рубище…

----------


## aigul

Моё спасение, что слякоть быстротечна,
Что в сотый раз весенняя хандра
Ушла в песок, не стала речкой
И смыла межсезонье без следа.

Уныло,  пусто, обескрашено и серо… 
А взгляд находит слабенький росток,
Что мысли невзначай расцветил,
Живым мазком дополнив эпизод.

Сырою тенью растекалось межсезонье,
Оно непримиримо гасит взгляд…
Оно -  начало поворота …
Куда, зачем… Лишь только дни летят…

Моё спасение, что слякоть быстротечна,
Что талая подснежная вода
Ушла в песок, не стала вечной
И смыла грязь и сырость без следа.

----------


## aigul

Прокричал по-осеннему ворон,
В миг пронзил приглушённое утро.
Он как будто часы перепутал
Или было ему одиноко.

Призывал он дожди…Или зимы…
Может просто ему было тошно…
Промелькнула в сознании осень.
На секунду… Дышала так близко.

На мгновение  краски  померкли,
Видно ворон прочёл заклинанье,
В черно-белое чтобы окрасить
Тёпло-синее вешнее небо.

Кто ты ворон-колдун или странник,
Неприкаянный, всеми гонимый…
Может сказочной тайны хранитель,
Что стирает у времени грани?

----------


## Лев

*Вы должны добавить 
отзыв кому-то ещё, 
прежде чем сможете 
снова добавить его aigul.*
Долго придётся ждать смены репутации
с этой шестиконечной звездой :Grin: 
А напиши-ка, Лена, что-нибудь улыбчиво-светлое...

----------


## PAN

> Прокричал по-осеннему


Ого...





> А напиши-ка, Лена, что-нибудь улыбчиво-светлое...


Присоединяюсь... :Yes4: 





> с этой шестиконечной звездой


Лев Борисович, ежели это важно - я сейчас запишу Леночке благодарность и репутация вырастет весьма значительно...

Ну вот, теперь она у нас ЛИДЕР...)))

----------


## aigul

> Ого...


Паш, спасибо! Я так поняла понравилась моя писанина? )

----------


## aigul

Урааа, я лидирую)!

----------


## aigul

1.Зазвучала музыка,
 Полетели ноты, словно птицы.
 Тот мотив и та же  улица
 И я жду , что случай повторится.

 Барабанил в сердце дождь…
 Где-то утро снова заблудилось.
 Не отпустишь и уже не встретишься,
 Ты, что просто проходила мимо.

 Но с тех пор болит и ноет
 Припев: 
 Заноза-любовь,
 Ищу тебя снова,
 Но город немой
 Не скажет мне кто ты.

 Заноза-любовь!
 Десятая осень
 Нам встречу с тобой
 Упрямо пророчит…

 2.Уходила, таяла…
 Не позвал, а ты не оглянулась.
 Незнакомка и беда случайная,
 Что  ко мне надеждой не вернулась.

 Зазвучит по прежнему
 Тот мотив зовёт неумолимо
 За своей мечтой, давно потерянной.
 Сколько раз мы проходили мимо.

 Ещё вариант:
 Припев: 
 Заноза-любовь,
 Ищу тебя снова,
 Но город немой
 Следы твои скроет.

 Заноза-любовь!
 Десятая осень
 Нам встречу с тобой
 Упрямо пророчит…

 2.Уходила, таяла…
 Не позвал, а ты не оглянулась.
 Стала ты моей бедой случайною,
 И ко мне надеждой не вернулась.

 Зазвучит по прежнему
 Тот мотив зовёт неумолимо
 За своей мечтой, давно потерянной.
 Сколько раз мы проходили мимо.

----------


## LenZ

Лена, очень красивые стихи! Зрелые. Спасибо...

----------


## aigul

Как оказалось, всё намного проще…
Никто не плакал над израненной душой
И не искал в заледенелой роще
Больную безответную любовь.

Мне не пришлось перед тобой виниться
За то, что ангела убила я в тебе,
Что растоптала крылья колесницей,
Не верила рисованной мечте.

Да ты и сам не очень то и верил
В свою убогую, бесцветную печаль…
Играя боль, легко меняешь цели ,
Вдруг надевая маску «Мне не жаль…»

Как оказалось всё намного проще…
Я издевалась над «израненной»  душой,
Я не хотела становиться больше,
Чем просто безответная любовь.

----------


## aigul

*LenZ*, спасибо! Мне очень приятно , что меня любят и читают!

----------


## aigul

1.Я напишу любов свою
Чорно-білими красками.
Ії між смугами проллю
Твоїми кроками.

Та розкажу лунала як
За вікном твоїм піснею,
Та як стояла у дверях
Мов ніч безкрила я.

Приспів:

Не зупиняйся , я молю…
Не зупиняйся, я благаю.
Ти відшукай мою зорю,
Відчуй , що я тебе чекаю.

Не зупиняйся я молю,
Не зупиняйся я благаю….
Ти грай мелодію мою,
А я відчую що чекаєш…

2.То ж не питай тепер чому
Струни рвуться під пальцями.
Не залишай мене саму,
Як жить не знатиму.

Бридж:
Я не знала без тебе сліз
І не знала без тебе мрій,
І кохання що варте небес
Я не знала, не знала..
Без тебе….

----------


## PAN

> Ищу тебя снова,
> Но город немой
> Не скажет мне кто ты.


 :Yes4: ...

----------


## aigul

1.Нам не знайти в скляному світлі
Теплий день…
Палає сніг… То грався вітер
Душею, як вогнем.

Неначе біль, неначе тиша
Поміж нас.
Та марно ніч підходить ближче
Я все одно сама.

Чому ж твої слова

Приспів:
Не ті слова…
Благала зупинись.
Невтішная…
Зігріти не зумів.

Не та любов
Біла в твоїх очах.
Питала знов:
Чому мовчить струна.

2.Вже порятунку не шукає
Моя тінь.
Що не зову і не шукаю
Не вибачить тобі.

Неначе біль, неначе легше…
Плине час.
Не те кохання та не вперше
Хтось винен що одна…

Чому ж твої слова…

----------


## aigul

Осталось от тебя не много…
Прозрачный, обесцвеченный мираж
И этот мягкий, вязкий голос,
Что ненавидела не раз…

Пылинки танцевали в солнце,
Устало  опускались на карниз…
Скользили по стеклу ладони
И падал луч сквозь небо вниз…

Так нежно  он лаская пальцы,
Пытался задержаться на руке,
Неотвратимо растворялся
Как будто  сквозь и на стене…

Истерзаны зачем-то мысли,
Что больше нет желания любить.
Того, кто серый пепел жизни
Я ненавижу… Ты прости.

----------


## PAN

> Осталось от тебя не много


Немного, но осталось...
Малость,
Но только для тебя...
Любя...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, 
Любя?
Но это слишком мало...
Для неба...
Любя?...
Наверное ...
Но много для меня...

 :Blush2: Паш, спасибо !

----------


## aigul

1.Пальцы ищут её обжигающий след,
Лепит боль силуэты из тени
И бесплотная ночь остановит рассвет,
Проклиная обеты забвений.

Молча  из тишины выползает любовь…
Нежный бархат спины сбит в лохмотья…
Словно плеть и твоё непрощенье грехов
Разбивали полёт её в клочья.

Припев:
Ярче заката сгорать,
Разлетаясь горячими стрелами…
Она не умела ждать,
Она не была чисто белою.

Некуда здесь убежать…
Мертвый сад на краю тихой вечности…
Но в твой не хотела рай,
Она не была чисто белою.

2.Ищешь взгляд на забытом и бледном лице,
А черты незакончены кистью.
Она шла в твоё сердце сквозь тысячи лет,
В кровь царапала руки, чтоб выжить.

Ты же гнал безобразные мысли о ней
И мечтал свою душу очистить.
Выла память и с каждой минутой сильней
Становилось желание жизни.

----------

Malina sladkaja (07.01.2020)

----------


## aigul

Незимнее небо, незимние тучи
Ломают до кончиков пальцев…
А двор, как всегда, безразличный и скучный
В незимних тонах искупался…

Неверен ответ из ненужных мечтаний…
Причин очень много, чтоб выжить.
Да, зимы проходят, проходят…, а дальше?
Всё так же… по кругу… Без смысла…

И до тошноты, до смешного знакомы
Движения, звуки… И что-то,
Едва уловимое, словно оковы
Сжимает и держит так больно

----------


## PAN

> Незимнее небо, незимние тучи
> Ломают до кончиков пальцев…


Скомкан лист
Неба зимнего, стылого...

Отчего
Он нечист,
Не лучист???
Ты спроси его...

А в ответ
Не ответ, 
Не разбавленный свет -
Процарапанный след
В небесах моих лет...
Бред???
К сожалению нет.....

----------

Malina sladkaja (07.01.2020)

----------


## aigul

Паш, спасибо!

Скомкан лист...
Он не чист, 
Он исписан неровными мыслями...

Исцарапанный слог
Он конечно не плох)
И не плохо быть Пашей услышанной))) :Vishenka 11:

----------


## tamara rabe

С удовольствием полистала и перечитала... СПАСИБО!

----------


## LenZ

> С удовольствием полистала и перечитала... СПАСИБО!


присоединяюсь.

----------


## aigul

Время убегало облаками
 Сквозь холодный камень серых стен…
 Ночь тогда звонила и молчала,
 Тихо допивая нежный бред…

 Быть твоим дыханьем очень сложно…
 Слишком стала жадной  боль твоя…
 На истлевшем утре осторожно
 Вновь оставишь  надпись « Я любя…»

 «Я любя…», а хочешь не отвечу…
 Нет, боишься,  снова промолчу…
 Ведь внутри меня зияет вечность,
 Вечность что рождает пустоту.

----------

LINSLI (13.05.2017), MOPO (05.11.2017), PAN (12.05.2017), Лев (13.05.2017)

----------


## aigul

Солнце строит причудливый храм…
Там, у старых деревьев, сквозь листья…
Я пойду  по дождливым следам
К алтарю… Но,  ни слова молитвы…

Там нет святости, только рассвет,
Слишком грешный и слишком счастливый…
Коль чужая на этой земле,
Может даст он отверженной силы.

Смысла нет в объявленьи войны
Пьешь  чужую, фальшивую  нежность.
Остаётся за гранью мечты
Только сонная тихая вечность…

Нет там святости. Тихий туман,
Расстилаясь не строит иллюзий…
За стеною из света обман,
Суета, что придумали люди.

----------

Malina sladkaja (07.01.2020), PAN (08.01.2018), Лев (08.01.2018)

----------


## aigul

1.Не шукай мене вітер крізь скелі…
Не зове його більше мій голос…
Бачиш птаха у чорному небі,
Це загублене щастя та спокій.

Хай журбу крижану та  солодку
Вип’є, наче вино,  п’яне місто.
Я залишу відбиток долоні,
Що на мерзлому склі стане квіткой.

Приспів:
Повернусь, тільки  вода глибока,
Наче очі твої, дуже темна…
Течія там нестримно холодна,
Вже не буде по жадана та тепла.

Не кажи, що я твоя назавжди,
Бо з тобою у серці так темно!
Що між нами було та все зайве,
Не бажай, не чекай… Все даремно

2. Не втечу, біль повільно розтане…
З ним розтануть омріяні крила…
Хочеш вкриєшся  моїм коханням
Та в останнє віддам тобі силу…

----------

Лев (03.11.2018)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

По мотивам... спасибо. :flower: 
Всего доброго и светлого.

----------

